# best table saw



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

remodeling joe said:


> where else can one go and get this amount of opinions with experience!!!
> thanks a million you guys, today i will be checking out the bosch 10" 4100, and i'll also check out the rigid. also i will be sticking with a portable because of my limited space in my shop. thanks alot for everyones opinions!!
> joe:thumbsup:
> any other comments or opinions are sooooooo welcome!!:notworthy


Good [subliminal message: get the Bosch 4100, get the Bosch 4100, get the Bosch 4100...] luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

well guys.......... i checked out the bosch and the rigid portable saws. and i didn't see the bosch being too sturdy at all as opposed to the rigid. the rigid fence was also better imo. much smoother and sturdier. i did pay more but i'm so satisfied!! i played with my new saw till late lastnight!!! i built some cabinet doors with no problem. thank you very much for all of yall's info.
joe:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

You paid more for the Ridgid??


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

well......the bosch was about $250 and the rigid was about $400. it was well worth it!!:clap: the bosch just felt so lightweight and toy-like. just my opinion.:whistling


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

remodeling joe said:


> well......the bosch was about $250 and the rigid was about $400. it was well worth it!!:clap: the bosch just felt so lightweight and toy-like. just my opinion.:whistling


If you found a Bosch 4000 or 4100 for 250, you really should have bought it, or ten even. They are going for 525.00 and up.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you sure it wasn't an older style Makita? The Bosch is 525- 600$ here.


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah bosch more money... Ridgid on sale at home cheapo for $404!!! GRRRR I paid almost $500 for mine...but now the MSUV went back up to $200 from $150.. just can't win...


Alex


----------



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

TempestV said:


> Unless you have a Dewalt. Just as powerful and smooth, but the fence is so much better.


+1. AND raising the blade on the dewalt doesn't get all jammed up when its been used for a month. I had the bosch and i hated it. I still hate it for that matter. Mostly cause of the blade raising jamming crap, but the fence can't compare to Dewalt's.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Trimwerx said:


> +1. AND raising the blade on the dewalt doesn't get all jammed up when its been used for a month. I had the bosch and i hated it. I still hate it for that matter. Mostly cause of the blade raising jamming crap, but the fence can't compare to Dewalt's.


To bad the fence on the 745 can't stay true for more than 2 weeks


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> To bad the fence on the 745 can't stay true for more than 2 weeks


I don't have any experience with the 745, but my dad has a 744 that I've used a lot. He's had it since it first came out, used it near every day, and the fence has never gone out of true.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

doesn't sound like the right Bosch unit you were looking at-I picked one up (before the 4100) at Lowes w/ a 10% off coupon which saved around $50. Great saw, but I do like the Dewalt's little adjustment knob. The new 4100-does the digital fence readout have a zero function-something like push it against the blade and it zero's out?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*A Bosch table saw for $250.? Maybe that particular saw was a return or used floor model. The most recent Bosch table saws are the 4000 and the 4100 (which has been rated best in a recent test). 

That's what I'll be buying. I've used both the DeWalt (which worked fine) and the Bosch (which worked like crap until it's cheap owner finally decided to get a new blade and stop wasting material [which costs way more than a frickin' blade...I hate working with cheap people!])*










*The 4100 has way too many features to ignore...especially her safety features. *


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

First question like others...shop or portable. 
For portable, I have the 16" Dewalt, a nice trade off in weight and bulkiness with a decent capacity. I also have the older 24" capacity model, but it really borders on "portable" because of it's weight and bulkiness. You have to keep the fences clean, but that rack and pinion is awesome. 
I also still have a Makita, probably the best motor of any portable IMO, but they still have the same useles crappy fence that the $79 el cheapos have. Just got tired of fighting the fence and retired it to backup.
As for shop, I have an older Delta contractors saw, but I don't think the new ones are anywhere near what they used to be. I would give the Jet or similiar brand , 3hp cabinet saws a serious look for just a few hundred dollars more, it I was currently buying. There are lots of reviews on these saws out there.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

troubleseeker said:


> I also still have a Makita, probably the best motor of any portable IMO, but they still have the same useles crappy fence that the $79 el cheapos have. Just got tired of fighting the fence and retired it to backup.


Check into a Rousseau table for that Makita. They are really well built, and have their own fence which works great. Rousseau also designs many of their tables specifically for Makitas. The Makita/Rousseau combo is probably my favorite jobsite saw, beating out even the Dewalt.

Only Fits Makita 2702, 2703, 2708:









Fits most any saw:












What is the best jobsite saw based only on power and cut quality? I like the dewalt, partially because of the excellent fence, and because it's one of the few high capacity jobsite saws that doesn't use a split table, which I hate. However, I'm looking at buying a saw and putting it in a Rousseau stand like the one pictured above, which would mean I wouldn't be using the original stand, fence, split table, ect. the only things that would matter to me are the power, cut quality (assuming a good quality blade, so mostly a vibration question), depth adjust, bevel adjust, and durability. I know that based on my criteria, the bosch and dewalt would still be contenders, but is there anything that would do better, or do as well, but for less money?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

No this is the best portable jobsite saw 

The table top is cast iron
The arbor is belt driven not direct drive 
The height adjustment and miter handles re aluminum not plastic
The motor is 20a 










The fence kicks the crap out of any of those other types
of saws
Maximum rip size is 30 in without any hokey extentions

I burned up a bosch in less than 3 months (i cut a lot of hardwood when i build sills and do edging for countertops). This saw isnt even showing any signs of slowing down.

http://www.general.ca/pagemach/machines/50090a.html


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, I like it. How much does that one run?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

TempestV said:


> Wow, I like it. How much does that one run?


General 50-090K 10" Left Tilt Job Site Table Saw: *$849.00*


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

TemptestV i only paid 650 for my mine at western tool supply near four corners there.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I need to run out to four corners hardware some day soon, so I'll have to check that out when I'm in the area.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Tank - Weight 196 lbs. without stand, 247 lbs. with stand.


That is a lot for one man to push/pull, load/unload on his own. We work our Bosch saws hard and have yet to have a problem with them. 

We're not ripping down 3" slabs of oak for sills, etc., with them either. We use the Bosch 4000-9.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

john5mt said:


> No this is the best portable jobsite saw
> 
> The table top is cast iron
> The arbor is belt driven not direct drive
> ...


What type of Bosch was it that you burned up? 
The 4100 has twice the Horsepower (Bosch 4HP VS GI 2HP), 
has 10.5" more capacity (Bosch 40.5" VS GI 30"), and according to GI's site, it only has a 3450 RPM speed VS Bosch's 3650 RPMs & The Tank only has 110V w/13/6.5A's motor VS Bosch's 120V w/15A's. 

All that at a 149lb combined weight (53lbs for the stand, 96lbs for the saw). 
The Tanks' Saw alone weighs 196lbs with the stand it comes in at 247lbs. 

I'm not denying your experiences, was it a Bosch 4100 Table Saw that you had that bad experience with? 

It looks like a great well thought out saw, but the specs don't line up with what you claimed about it. I'd however seriously consider it if it were that good (I like the more metal/less plastic aspect of it).


----------



## anturing84 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Since no one else mentioned it...*

If you're going portable, I wouldn't doubt in recommending the Ryobi RS21G (not to be mistaken with the RS10G, which doesn't accept dado sets); it's what I use for out-of-the-shop projects. 

I'd definitely say it's great for the money, and the pros really outweigh the cons.

If it's for the shop, I'd invest in something much sturdier like a used PowerMatic. :thumbsup:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

anturing84 said:


> If you're going portable, I wouldn't doubt in recommending the Ryobi RS21G (not to be mistaken with the RS10G, which doesn't accept dado sets); it's what I use for out-of-the-shop projects.
> 
> I'd definitely say it's great for the money, and the pros really outweigh the cons.
> 
> If it's for the shop, I'd invest in something much sturdier like a used PowerMatic. :thumbsup:


Resurrecting a 10 year old thread, I'm sure the OP's options have changed by now.


----------



## anturing84 (Apr 9, 2018)

avenge said:


> Resurrecting a 10 year old thread, I'm sure the OP's options have changed by now.


Good point! I guess I just wanted to put in my 2 cents in case anyone else looks for the same advice the OP was looking for back then.


----------

